# I have an offer from Ruwais based reputed organization.



## Krunal1241989 (Sep 1, 2019)

They are providing me 14602 Aed per month. 

Other Benifits
1. Free family accommodation
2. 30000 Aed per child per year up to 4 child for education
3. 75000 Aed at every 4 years car loan
4. Furniture allowances
5. 30 leave annually

Is it good offer?
I have 9 years experience with bachelor degree holder.
My colleagues got 17000 Aed offer. 

And what is the monthly expense excluding accommodation and child education?


----------

